# How do I setup a wireless connection on my Laptop?



## Cherry Bakewell (Nov 19, 2017)

Hello all,

Please could someone post a basic "how-to" setup wireless networking on a laptop, with FreeBSD 11.1 32 bit?

Thanks in advance.

Regards,

Cherry Bakewell.


----------



## scottro (Nov 19, 2017)

http://srobb.net/fbsdquickwireless.html is something I wrote up at some point, with a link to the handbook chapter.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 19, 2017)

For a laptop install I think for a new user it is best to use the FreeBSD installer and use your wireless card as the network interface.
The installer will scan for AP and ask for the passphrase during setup.
The only glitch is that when you hit 'Scan' sometimes it returns no Access Points. Simply run scan again and your nearby Access Points will show up.
If you see a box for Country Code you can set your wireless card to your country for proper frequency usage.

The installer will setup everything for internet usage. It is easy to add your wired ethernet adapter after install.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Nov 19, 2017)

Also you can try to use net-mgmt/networkmgr.






Install it (better install latest version (2.5) from ports tree),
then create /usr/local/etc/doas.conf:
	
	



```
permit nopass keepenv :wheel cmd netcardmgr
permit nopass keepenv :wheel cmd detect-nics
permit nopass keepenv :wheel cmd detect-wifi
permit nopass keepenv :wheel cmd ifconfig
permit nopass keepenv :wheel cmd service
permit nopass keepenv :wheel cmd wpa_supplicant
```
Your user should be in wheel group, execute `# pw groupmod wheel -m [I]yourusername[/I]`


Or add 
	
	



```
permit nopass keepenv [i]yourusername[/i] cmd netcardmgr
permit nopass keepenv [i]yourusername[/i] cmd detect-nics
permit nopass keepenv [i]yourusername[/i] cmd detect-wifi
permit nopass keepenv [i]yourusername[/i] cmd ifconfig
permit nopass keepenv [i]yourusername[/i] cmd service
permit nopass keepenv [i]yourusername[/i] cmd wpa_supplicant
```
to /usr/local/etc/doas.conf instead. Replace "yourusername" with your user name.


----------



## Cherry Bakewell (Nov 19, 2017)

Thank you very much for all of your replys.  This has really helped me.... (much better than the Arch community!)

Regards,

The Bakewell


----------



## ronaldlees (Nov 19, 2017)

Welcome to the forum Cherry Bakewell!


----------

